# Gatlinburg... Spur of the moment.



## Christoph27 (Jun 6, 2018)

Me and a friend of mine went on a sudden trip to the beautiful forest in the great smokey mountains of Gatlinburg, TN.
We were able to get a few shots of the amazing life there.


You could find these every five feet on any trail. They looked like little emeralds tied in the trees.



Thought it had a beautiful shell





This guy..


----------

